# Disc Post-Mount Jig



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I picked up one of Don's new Post Punk jigs at NAHBS and have finally put it to use. It worked really well and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have been able to pull this frame off with out it. It'll do 140, 160, 280, and 203mm rotor sizes front and back: that's only $25/rotor. :thumbsup:





































-Joel


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks good. Where did you get the braze-ons for the post-mount disc tabs? I haven't seen them listed anywhere.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Shucks, if I had gotten out of the booth a bit I would have picked one of these up. Just got done making my own post mount fixture for forks and one for the rear end was next up. Thanks for sharing Joel.

Bee, not to speak for Joel, but knowing him, I'd say he turned the post mounts himself. Just because you can't buy it off the shelf should not inhibit a builder from moving forward.

rody


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

If you go to Joel's Flickr page you can see how he made them.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*.75" round bar*



bee said:


> Looks good. Where did you get the braze-ons for the post-mount disc tabs? I haven't seen them listed anywhere.


I made them from .75" round bar. First time I used the 4-jaw chuck since it came with my lathe 4 years ago.

-Joel


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I made them from .75" round bar. First time I used the 4-jaw chuck since it came with my lathe 4 years ago.
> 
> -Joel


That is just poorly done, the part is not centered at all. :thumbsup:.

I want to see how the rear axle is going to work. Design looks simply sweet.

With the wind today I'll most likely end up on the lathe a bit later on. Not that far from the mountain and can not even see it with all the dust in the air. Have some brass stock that needs turned down for a pending project. Picked up two indicators one is an old school dial and the other digital.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Right on, Joel! Glad to see you put it to use!


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Rody said:


> Shucks, if I had gotten out of the booth a bit I would have picked one of these up. Just got done making my own post mount fixture for forks and one for the rear end was next up. Thanks for sharing Joel.
> rody


Ha! I think the Sac show was so damn busy, no-one got out of their booths. I usually get a chance to walk around and talk to folks, but this time, not once. It was crazy. Next year in Denver though, we'll coordinate with the show to have a party at the new house/shop. Should be done and moved in by then. :thumbsup:


----------



## F-Minus (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good! 

Are the braking forces high enough that the support is needed between the stays?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I think a brace is needed but there isn't really a brace here. The seatstay terminates into the boss, not the other way around.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Why does the post mount that is closest to the dropout sit soooo high above the dropout?


----------



## F-Minus (Mar 20, 2012)

bee said:


> Why does the post mount that is closest to the dropout sit soooo high above the dropout?


I guess you'd have to ask whoever came up with the brake caliper standard, that's where the specified mount location ends up relative to the axle.


----------



## F-Minus (Mar 20, 2012)

Now that I think about it, the mount geometry probably has something to do with the direction of force and ability to drop the wheel out of the dropouts.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a little dated, but thank god Paragon Machine works is about to release their new dropouts that have the post-mount disc thingies incorporated into them! So, we won't have to resort to the extreme extra work and creativity that [email protected] has done. Apparently, Paragom were gonna release them to everybody last month, but something got screwed up. Not sure what.

As far as I know they are coming out with their Post-Mount Dropouts in titanium first, and have a buyer in the Northeast, or Northwest.. can't remember that has dibs on a big batch of the 1st ones. So, us little guys might have to wait even longer. Ugh! 2 more weeks can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Finally Finished*

Finally finished my 26er. I'm done with 29ers; they just don't suit my riding style.

Paint by Chris Kvale.









































































My trike has the same 1 7/8" diameter HT.










More pics: 26" MTB - a set on Flickr

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Joel,

Really LIKE.

Quite a few signature touches. The Sleeved tubes create an elegance, though you have the same problem I do with the butt welds. Its hard to do the mixed medium and get it right, don't stop trying though, it has to be mastered at some point.

I imagine the direct-mount will clog up with mud, but it is so simple and effective.

Are you sure the under BB cables won't give trouble shifting, they went out in the 1960's.....

There's life in the 26'er yet.

Again, really LIKE.

Eric


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing your project, Joel. I have some questions if you don't mind:

How are the sleeved tubes done? Sleeves are TIG welded then the tubes are brazed in?

Is that a 142x12 rear thru-axle? Hand-crafted or off-the-shelf parts?

Why the dimples on the outside of the chainstays? Heel clearance?

All in all, looks great!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The sleeves are silver brazed and the joints are brass brazed.
The dropouts are the X12 model from 2Souls Cycles.
The CS dimple is for crank clearance.

-Joel


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Lots of new tooling needed for this bike: Tooling | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## F-Minus (Mar 20, 2012)

Bike looks great!

I like the golf-ball ends on your press-tool!


----------



## SunGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you know where I can pick up this tool? 

I'm looking at modernizing my hardrock chromoly frame with rear disc brakes. I have seen some of the add-on adapters but I would prefer welding my own mounts to the frame.


----------



## SunGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

After doing more searching and trying to figure out how bikes are built, I found the link.

Anvil Bikeworks: Professional tools for the professional bike builder


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

bee said:


> Why does the post mount that is closest to the dropout sit soooo high above the dropout?


My guess is that the main criteria was that there had to be a very simple adapter that would go back to the ISO mounting. All brakes now are being sold as post mount with an ISO adapter.


----------

